# what temp do you take tren a up to?



## highdrum (Jan 14, 2013)

I am brewing some Tren A, and at the current moment, I've got the solution 2% BA, 20% BB, 100mg/ml concentration, at about 90* C and the solution is still opaque, there are no particles or hormone swirls floating around, it just that dark rusty color and I cannot see through it.  Is this normal and will it clear up once it goes through the bottle top?  I know the melting poitn on Tren A and Test P are high.  My tren E was crystal clear before filtering with only 70*C applied.


----------



## striffe (Jan 14, 2013)

the more heat the more it will oxidise = the darker it will go. Im not sure what the "magic" temperature is.


----------



## highdrum (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks hijacked, after running through a bottle top, every things crystal clear, accept for the reddish color.  What an average temp that you take you solutions up to when dissolving the hormone in the BA/BB/Oil?  I have been using between 60-90 C, zero crashing or swirls.  I read somewhere that 95-115* C(200-250* F) was the way to go, but isn't that pretty high?  You don't want any of your solvents or BA to evaporate right?


----------



## striffe (Jan 16, 2013)

It depends on the hormone. Some i use more heat than others. I wouldnt worry about the BB evaporating so much. But as you are, i used to be concerned about evaporating the BA when the solution required more heat. So in these cases, i was adding the BA before filtering. The BA is used as a preservative more so than a solvent. 
As for your temperature question, i try to get a clear solution at about 160 - 170 F. But, for example, test base in oil requires more heat, closer to 190- 200 F. This is a hormone that i would add the BA before filtering.
I havent made winny, but i notived reading some winny recipes (which require a lot of heat) that guys were putting the BA in before filtering.
Im still learning too. Everytime i work on a compound i learn something. Maybe powders101 will chime in. He has more experience.


----------

